
Twitter IPO: 'company seeking $1bn loan ahead of Thanksgiving flotation' - groundCode
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/23/ttwitter-ipo-loan-thanksgiving-flotation
======
eugeneross
So is it all possible to buy into Twitter at this very moment in hopes of
making a little profit the day their IPO goes live? Or am I just dreaming in
the clouds?

